# Wright-Patterson AFB



## Crazy (Feb 21, 2004)

I'll be heading there in a few days, when I get back I'll post plenty of pics here


----------



## Crazy (Feb 28, 2004)

oh yeah! 200+ pics of sheer bliss 8) I'll post the best VERY soon


----------



## sureshot (May 1, 2004)

Just got back from Wright-Patterson. Loved every minute of it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2004)

> oh yeah! 200+ pics of sheer bliss I'll post the best VERY soon



all 200?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2004)

he said he'll post the best pics  he posted them in the pictures forum 8)


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 7, 2004)

I'm hoping to make in there in about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2004)

lucky bastard


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2004)

I know, these Americans don't know how lucky they are...


----------



## Crazy (May 10, 2004)

You're just jealous


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

too bloody right we are!


----------



## Crazy (May 10, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2004)

dont rub it in  its hard for us


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 12, 2004)

Hey I know how lucky we are! And if everything works out I will be at the museum in about 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2004)

ill have to toddle off up to duxford sometime then


----------

